# Advice on endurance saddles needed!



## prixdenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey, 
I would like some advice on endurance saddles. One of the sites i have looked at was Prestige and i was wondering which saddles out of the Desert Light, Atena and Trekker RR is the best and why? If anyone has some info it would be much appreciated. 
 Thanks


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

easy on the heavy text, makes it nearly impossible to read. Lots of different saddles labeled endurance. Just gonna have to look at different models and see what suits you, decide on basic rigging style, English, Australian, western, and go from there.


----------



## prixdenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I will


----------

